# Here's a slick tool for field dressing game!



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I just bought one of these, it works slick!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks like a darned good tool! Glad to see that ol' Rick turned his negative experience into a positive for everyone.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys need to try the buck zipper by buck knives. We field dressed and skinned out 6 bears with one ( large group hunt) and so far have dressed 3 deer, and it is the best knife I've ever used. the gut hook is perfectly designed and opens an animal up just like a zipper with no fears of puncturing the gut, and the skinning blade is perfect. I can't say enough good things about it. The only bad thing is that it is so sharp you have to be real careful not to cut the livin snot out of yourself. I think they even have free resharpening for the life of the blade, the knife itself has a lifetime warrenty. That gerber looks pretty nice too, I'd like to try one out for grins to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The advantage with the Gerber, is that it is impossible to stab yourself in the leg, or elsewhere with it. I like gut hooks as well, but as you say, most of them are damned sharp. I think the origin of the Gerber was from a tragedy wherin Rick Young accidentally cut his femoral artery while gutting a moose. Only God, luck, and a great bush pilot kept him alive through that one.
Burl


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I could see how that could happen, got to be real careful with skinning knives, I stabbed myself with one when I was a kid, it was so sharp it cut right through the leather holster, into my leg. The good thing is since the blade was so sharp the cut healed real quick, the holster should have had a liner to prevent that from happening but back then I don't think any holsters had plastic liners.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was very happy with the Outdoor Edge swing blade, for field dressing and processing.


----------

